# Newbie needing help



## dkintyhtt (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm just starting out with soap making and want to make all natural products. Are m&p bases all natural? I understand that the lye was used to make the soap, but is it still an active ingredient in the base? I found a company selling m&p soaps without the sodium hydroxide listed on the label....can it be made without it or did they just omit the ingredient?

Please help if you can.


----------



## angelwings2ltd (Aug 11, 2013)

More than likely, they omitted it on the ingredient list.

To make a M&P base, it first must be made as all soap is made- with sodium hydroxide.  Then other ingredients are added to make it into a melt & pour base, such as propylene glycol, sugar water, and other ingredients. . .

I have seen some people argue that *glycerin soaps* are pure & natural.  Its False!  Glycerine in its natural state is a liquid.  To make glycerin soap into a solid, plasticisers and other chemicals are added. . .

Finally in answer to the active lye. . . No, the lye is no longer active once the soap has fully saponified (saponification- the chemical reaction between the oils used and the lye. . . which end result is soap).

Hope this helps.
Angel


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 11, 2013)

No lye, no soap.

Natural isn't defined by the FDA, so anyone can use it as they please on any product.

If you want to keep it 'as natural as possible', I'd go for making soap from scratch.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 11, 2013)

Some M&P has a lot of chemicals in it, I use the SFIC clear low sweat and GM M&P.


----------



## Marilyna (Aug 11, 2013)

There are different bases. Some made with sodium hydroxide and some not. The ones made without sodium hydroxide are generally detergent based. The ones made with sodium hydroxide are more close to natural, though I couldn't say whether or not they could truly be considered natural.

I've used the detergent-free clear & white bases from WSP and I really like them. They're very nice. Now they list the ingredients as: Sodium Cocoate (that is saponified coconut oil - meaning coconut oil mixed with lye), propylene glycol, Sodium Stearate (saponified stearic acid), Glycerin, Water, Sorbitol. So, even though it doesn't list sodium hydroxide, it is made with it. 

Are you sure you want to make all natural? You won't be able to use fragrance oils (only essential oils) and you won't be able to get a lot of the vibrant, beautiful colors.


----------



## paillo (Aug 11, 2013)

I also use the SFIC bases - Peak's or Brambleberry's premium line. I think they're about the closest thing you're gonna get to 'all-natural' M&P. And Marilyna is correct, fragrance oils are not natural. Best of luck with it, M&P is a ton of fun!

Savonnierre, do you find that you get somewhat less lather with the low-sweat version? That was my experience, but man of man do I hate the sweating during markets in the hot summer months, the humid months, the rainy months... I would totally reconsider if you or others think the lather is fine.


----------



## FGOriold (Aug 11, 2013)

Please keep in mind that there is no legal definition of "Natural", "All Natural" etc. and that is just a marketing term that can be slapped on anything.   What is it that  you are looking for when you say you want to make all "Natural" products?


----------



## dkintyhtt (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the info.
When it comes to natural, I already make butters, bombs, and salts using only 100% natural materials and CPTG oils. My goal is to have many products that are artificial ingredient free. I'm finding out that this dream is very hard to complete. Soap has not been my only nemesis in the natural game... If I could make a product that was as free of contaminants as possible I would be pleased. Are there dyes available that offer very nice results without the addition of many artificial ingredients?
Thanks again


----------



## Michelle22 (Aug 12, 2013)

You can use mica powders and oxides or different types of natural clays.  I have even seen seeds and flower petals soaked in oils so that the color transfers.   don't get discouraged, there are lots if options for natural Colorants! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

